# Positive Stories?



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

I would love some positive stories of people that are happy with their decision to have a TT (particularly if it was elective). I am getting a lot of negative feedback on a facebook page.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Best thing that ever happened to me. I went from feeling like a 40 year old to feeling like a 20 year old.

Does it mean that immediately after surgery I didn't have a rough few months (ok, a rough ~8 months)? No, I had a craptastic time. But once things were straightened out, I got my life back.

Remember the internet self selects. The vast majority of people thrive after a TT. Those who suffer, and their experiences should not be dismissed, are few and far between and often do not have docs willing to test and treat free t3.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Best decision I have made so far in my thyroid disease experience.

I feel better being on total thyroid replacement than I did on anti thyroid med's.


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lov & Jop- Why are you guys on Synthroid instead of NDT?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I feel great. I was on NDT for about 18 months. It worked well for a while and then it didn't. I have been on T4 alone and now T4 and cytomel. It took me about 18 months to feel human again. I feel great and life is good.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

My surgery was only 6 days ago, so maybe it's too early to say, but the compression symptoms that I had the TT for are gone, I had zero complications, no calcium or voice problems, no pain and I doubt I'll even have a scar for long with how good my incision looks, so I feel positive about it so far.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

NDT works great for a lot of people, but Synthroid works great for a lot of people, too. There's no one "perfect" drug for everyone, it's individual. Synthroid is usually the most commonly prescribed drug for thyroid patients and it works for some, but not for others. It all depends on how your own individual body responds.

I don't regret my surgery for a second! I have no more issues swallowing or breathing and the horrible heartburn is totally gone. My nodules turned out to be non-cancerous and I lost one parathyroid during surgery, but I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. It's taken longer than I thought to get my post-thyroid meds right, but I'm almost feeling 100% normal again and after 10 years of thyroid problems, I'll take that!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

NDT is a fantastic option for people who don't convert well. That doesn't mean it is a superior drug. Likewise, synthroid and other t4 meds work well for people who are effective converters. That doesn't mean it is a superior drug.

The only superior drug is the one that works best for you. I happen to very quickly convert. If t3 was added to the mix, I'm quite convinced I'd stroke out.

As a slight aside, NDT contains thyroglobulin, which is what is used as a tumor marker for us thyca folks. Most people break it down, but for some you can get false increases to your thyroglobulin number while on NDT. So, for me, there's piece of mind to use a t4-only drug that does not contain naturally occurring Tg.


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

My endo told me thyroglobulin was only a tumor marker AFTER TT. Truth? Thanks for the responses!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, truth.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

It's a rough ride to get stable on meds but I don't regret having my TT. I'm not sure of your issue or why you are thinking of surgery but I was severely hyper and felt like a raving lunatic on a rollercoaster ride through hell. Immediately after surgery, my body calmed down. I also had a quick recovery. I was out of work for a week but only because I had to wait for my follow up. I didn't feel like I had surgery on anything. It's not bad at all!


----------

